

1.2B Facebook profile pictures on a single page - mohamedattahri
http://app.thefacesoffacebook.com

======
wahnfrieden
Shame the zoomed-out view is just nonsense. All this is, is a way to click and
see a couple hundred random ones at a time. The zoomed-out view is just actual
random noise, not an average of colors or anything. The title is disingenuous.

